# Solved: Sound but no picture..



## Johhhhn (Aug 14, 2007)

Windows media player and some web streams I can get sound but no picture. Any advice please? Thank you.


----------



## Growly (Aug 26, 2007)

It's likely you don't have the correct codec for the stream/file. Try downloading and installing a codec pack. They usually contain the most common codecs but if the files you are using have an uncommon codec, you may have to do some more digging.


----------



## Johhhhn (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi mate, thanks for your reply.
I`ve downloaded all in one codec packs but the picture is still the same! I thought I may have changed a setting somewhere on my PC but I can`t find the problem. Also I checked my security to see if was being blocked but that seems ok.  

Cheers.


----------



## Johhhhn (Aug 14, 2007)

Has anyone else experienced this ?


----------



## bodhost.co.uk (Aug 9, 2007)

May I Know which Media player version you are using


----------



## Johhhhn (Aug 14, 2007)

It`s WMP version 11 but also Sopcast will not show picture and some movies hosted a stage6.


----------



## ank (Jul 19, 2007)

I had a similar problem and instead of downloading codec packs, I switched to a light, integrated media player with universal playback capabilities. I think a great example of this (and my favourite multimedia program) is VLC player. You can download it as a setup file or a portable app (which I like more!). Just google either VLC or VLC portable.

If your playing a stream in WMP and there's no picture, my GUESS is that the file you are trying to play is encoded in some kind of AVI format; a certain kind of DivX, Xvid or something.... I download ffdshow for an AVI file that I tried to play once, but the infamous ffdShow program didn't have the codec I was looking for (AVI H.264) - I tried playing the file with VLC portable and to my surprise it worked.


----------



## ank (Jul 19, 2007)

OOOH Stage6 - download the divX web player or use VLC portable (sorry didn't read entire thread)


----------



## bodhost.co.uk (Aug 9, 2007)

Have you checked the format of the file which you are playing in WMP


----------



## Johhhhn (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi ank, I`ve just downloaded VLC Media Player then opened a media file in VLC and again the audio is there but no picture.


----------



## Johhhhn (Aug 14, 2007)

> Have you checked the format of the file which you are playing in WMP


Type of file in properties is Windows Media Audio/Video file


----------



## bodhost.co.uk (Aug 9, 2007)

Reinstall your WMP because I think it is a internal error


----------



## Johhhhn (Aug 14, 2007)

I`ve downloaded a DivX player and the same happens No picture. The file is nothing special and it plays perfect on my parents PC.


----------



## Johhhhn (Aug 14, 2007)

bodhost.co.uk said:


> Reinstall your WMP because I think it is a internal error


I already have reinstalled WMP.


----------



## Johhhhn (Aug 14, 2007)

As the problem is not just isolated to one media player I`m wondering if it could be something to do with my graphics driver !! But I have`nt change anything.


----------



## Johhhhn (Aug 14, 2007)

I`ve just sent this file to a mate and is working perfectly in both Winamp and WMP. This is going to take a genius to work out, it`s so frustrating.


----------



## Johhhhn (Aug 14, 2007)

Would a HJT log help?


----------



## Johhhhn (Aug 14, 2007)

More Internet related Settings
The following settings may be helpful in diagnosing my problem. 

Setting name Value 
Using a proxy No 
HTTP 1.1 through proxy Enabled Yes 
HTTP 1.1 Enabled Yes 
Check for newer pages turned off No 
Show Pictures No 
Format docs using my style sheet No 
Content Advisor enabled No 
Check Associations Disable No 
Enable Automatic Image Resize Yes 
Enable third-party browser extensions No 
Enable page transitions Yes 
Always use my {colors|fonts|size} No


----------



## Johhhhn (Aug 14, 2007)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 23:30:18, on 27/08/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16512)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\IVT Corporation\BlueSoleil\BTNtService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Zoom\CnxDslTb.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver2\LVCOMS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\CLI.EXE
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.orange.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Norton Internet Security 2006 - {9ECB9560-04F9-4bbc-943D-298DDF1699E1} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {A8F38D8D-E480-4D52-B7A2-731BB6995FDD} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Internet Security 2006 - {0B53EAC3-8D69-4b9e-9B19-A37C9A5676A7} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {C4069E3A-68F1-403E-B40E-20066696354B} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CnxDslTaskBar] C:\Program Files\Zoom\CnxDslTb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ppmate] C:\Program Files\PPMate\PPMate\ppmate.exe -autoplay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMS] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver2\LVCOMS.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechGalleryRepair] C:\Program Files\Logitech\ImageStudio\ISStart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechImageStudioTray] C:\Program Files\Logitech\ImageStudio\LogiTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\CLIStart.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BluetoothAuthenticationAgent] rundll32.exe bthprops.cpl,,BluetoothAuthenticationAgent
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: BlueSoleil.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: Lookup on Merriam Webster - file://C:\Program Files\ieSpell\Merriam Webster.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Lookup on Wikipedia - file://C:\Program Files\ieSpell\wikipedia.HTM
O9 - Extra button: Ãâ·Ñ¾«²ÊÊÓÆµ³¬Á÷³©ÔÚÏß¹Û¿´ - {022C4009-5283-4365-97BF-144054B40E2E} - http://itv.mop.com (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ²¥°ÔµçÊÓ - {022C4009-5283-4365-97BF-144054B40E2E} - http://itv.mop.com (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52/20061205/qtinstall.info.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {6A344D34-5231-452A-8A57-D064AC9B7862} (Symantec Download Manager) - https://webdl.symantec.com/activex/symdlmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} (CamImage Class) - http://194.168.163.96/activex/AxisCamControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {E8F628B5-259A-4734-97EE-BA914D7BE941} (Driver Agent ActiveX Control) - http://driveragent.com/files/driveragent.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {FEE1002D-90A5-4A5D-AABE-01803FFBCF7A} - http://ps.itv.mop.com/dn/files/pCastCtl-1.0.0.94_signed.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{4179DC7A-4759-4CC0-A290-34F0224A97BB}: NameServer = 193.36.79.101 193.36.79.100
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Ares Chatroom server (AresChatServer) - Ares Development Group - C:\Program Files\Ares\chatServer.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: BlueSoleil Hid Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\IVT Corporation\BlueSoleil\BTNtService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Internet Security Password Validation (ccISPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Proxy (ccProxy) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PifEng.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Protection Center Service (NSCService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
O23 - Service: Symantec AVScan (SAVScan) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe


----------



## Johhhhn (Aug 14, 2007)

Any help please guys.


----------



## jitenkm (Aug 29, 2007)

hi Johhhhn ,u just install this codec pack..link is
www.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Video/Codec-Packs-Video-Codecs/Advanced-Vista-Codec-Package.shtml

this shall solve all codec related problems.u can use any player you like.pls uninstall any other codecs .
works for xp & vista both


----------



## Johhhhn (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks for your reply jitenkm. I`ve downloaded and installed the Codec pack from the link provided and my problem is still the same. Sound but no picture


----------



## smbd (May 6, 2005)

i think you should try K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 3.3.5
http://www.free-codecs.com/download/K_Lite_Mega_Codec_Pack.htm


----------



## jitenkm (Aug 29, 2007)

johhhhn one more last try download & install kmplayer,link
www.kmplayer.com/forums
i think if this does not solve the problem, you better check ur graphics card drivers,try reinstalling or updating them


----------



## Johhhhn (Aug 14, 2007)

smbd said:


> i think you should try K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 3.3.5
> http://www.free-codecs.com/download/K_Lite_Mega_Codec_Pack.htm


Thanks smbd I`ve already installed then codec pack it didn`t help.


----------



## Johhhhn (Aug 14, 2007)

jitenkm said:


> johhhhn one more last try download & install kmplayer,link
> www.kmplayer.com/forums
> i think if this does not solve the problem, you better check ur graphics card drivers,try reinstalling or updating them


Just tried the KM Player jitenkm and nothing changed. I will now re install the graphic drivers!


----------



## Johhhhn (Aug 14, 2007)

Re installed ATi display drivers and the video picture is back to normal. Thanks to all who helped.


----------

